# لكل مهندسي وطلبة مدنى أحدث برنامج l.o.c v1 2011 يحتوي على موسوعة محاضرات - بروابط متعددة



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (27 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اقدم لكم البرنامج لكل طالب*​
 *ومهندس مدنى*​
_وهو برنامج متكامل من الألف الى الياء_​*
وهو برنامج*

 *L.O.C V1 2011*

 *(LEARN OF CIVIL)*

 *البرنامج معد ومصمم بدقة عالية من حيث المعلومات وترتيبها*​
*وقوة المعلومة*​ 
 *تبدأ تدريجيا والبرنامج انجليزى وعربى لكى يتمكن اى فرد من استخدامه جيدا*

 *لكى يستوعب الطالب والمهندس المدنى من افهامها جيدا وبيسر*

*وهو مجهود ضخم من مصمم معد**البرنامج **لكى يستفيد كل مهندس مدنى*​
 *ولكى لا أطيل عليكم **البرنامج مرفوع على اسرع سيرفر وهو الميديفير*
 
_*البرنامج مجمع على 47 part *_
_*وكل لينك 100 ميجا*_​ 
 *47 **لينك كل لينك ( 100 ميجا** )*​
_*ويجب تنزيل جميع اللينكات حتى تتمكن من فتح البرنامج *_

_*يصبح البرنامج حجمه
*_
_*تقريبا 4.7 جيجا*_​ *
ثم يتم تسطيبه على اى برتيشن وشرط يكون البرتيشن*

 *اكثر من 7 جيجا لكى تتمكنوا من التسطيب*​
 *وفى تسطيب البرنامج هتلاقووا ايقونة تحت فى*​
 _*QUICK LAUNCH*_​​
_*بجوار قائمة*_
*START*​
_*لتشغيل البرنامج*_​
_*وهذه صور للبرنامج*_​
 *




*

*النسخة الأنجليزية*​ 
*



*​ 
*النسخة العربية *





​ 
حقوق البرنامج

​






 وفى النهاية أشكر الله على هدانى لهذا العمل

 والدعاء لى ولوالدي

 وقبل اى شىء ارجوا التثبيت حتى يتمكن كل
 
عضو من مشاهدة الموضوع

 أكبرفترة ممكنة​

THE LINKS
1​_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yev7dwxdudxxoio*_
_*2*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gcms9knohzqw9b2*_
_*3*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?02vq6zmhu2x4g6k*_
_*4*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6iom95uh4hmsefn*_
_*5*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vu222vq7o9h5fhq*_
_*6*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s0mxz3gywsgdcmc*_
_*7*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?074l1dcfjta7m6x*_
_*8*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pm0g2bx3m5x6t11*_
_*9*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z2513zjon87kws8*_
_*10*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5owvto5dbh5xhm2*_
_*11*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9e9tqqcdcaokgd2*_
_*12*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7ag262yx9719a3h*_
_*13*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ip5h10254ns0p5c*_
_*14*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2ykbdcfvcy2p617*_
_*15*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qghws3dshesqxi1*_
_*16*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ai12vimm2i0i2sp*_
_*17*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?spdz11h0kkzxqgo*_
_*18*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ok68wsfbhn6az3w*_
_*19*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cbxjyljjljnmhcj*_
_*20*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bxjbcgd10y4sqg8*_
_*21*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9ul3c63kko14cqg*_
_*22*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9jobvw95m50ctl0*_
_*23*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cohj38pad6pazsy*_
_*24*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g8gmnag3qsm6upq*_
_*25*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xyb8pxjjh21c6k0*_
_*26*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?or9uw0drvmb5476*_
_*27*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iplfs98xust2at3*_
_*28*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ltbva9ws9pgeno5*_
_*29*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l9qcgrwdn282t20*_
_*30*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oz16xw5hbhawpav*_
_*31*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u6o20aw7hklpp40*_
_*32*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bozdd6547bf5td6*_
_*33*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rp2wars3bpldhvk*_
_*34*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lhbuu5cdol51v6b*_
_*35*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2umozm68oqwt063*_
_*36*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bb4lgzrzlvgu22v*_
_*37*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2iokwqd6h829l1g*_
_*38*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u5p82k0fy41yklo*_
_*39*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6d9pk2pag00q3b9*_
_*40*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?suli6em69d6h5qe*_
_*41*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jesonrm0o9uqb86*_
_*42*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8sdmhxn7v95hpam*_
_*43*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zm80utwe500hvq0*_
_*44*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o6a91hs969506lh*_
_*45*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ag4lu0jdk9dv3s6*_
_*46*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rxdz6yv6l8367w7*_
_*47*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eos61x26hv7bgz2*_​
_وده رابط بجميع اللينكات _​
_http://www.mediafire.com/?aqapbzkeb12qb_​ 
 *بالنسبة للتسطيب سهل خالص وبسيطة هتفكوا الملفات *​ 
 *المضغوطة فى فولدر واحد وبعد كدا هتلاقى ثلاث ملفات *​ 
 *اضغط على الملف الذى اسمه L.O.C V1 [2010] setup*​ 
 *أو راجع الرابط التالي*​ 
 *http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245918.html#post2061460*​ 
*سوف يتسطب بنجاح.*
 وسريال نمبر البرنامج فى المرفقات

أو 

 4127-7730-7598-5976​ 
والباسورد في حال طلبه لبعض الملفات هو 
 123456789
 ارجوا من كل عضو يستخدم البرنامج بأن يرد على الموضوع رد ا 
 ولو اى اقتراحات قولو بردوا 

 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------

روابط اخرى على الميديافير من رفع المهندس Eng_Ahmed Esmat

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t261031.html#post2166572



Eng_Ahmed Esmat قال:


> *
> اعادة رفع برنامج l.o.c v1 2011 يحتوي على موسوعة محاضرات لكل مهندس وطالب بالهندسة المدنية
> 
> اعادة رفع برنامج
> ...




ومفاجأة سارة ترقبوا البرنامج الثانى الخطير والروعة قريبا بعد 
الردود................ ​ 
​


----------



## anass81 (28 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

البرنامج يبدو مفيداً جداً , الموضوع للتثبيت نظراً لأهميته

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abumo3az (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس خالد
وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## kazali016 (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## freemanghassan (28 يناير 2011)

رائع جدا ... جدا 

وحتى لو محتاج عليه أي تعديل ... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ST.ENG (28 يناير 2011)

اشكرك وبارك الله فيك وحتى لو فيه اي مشكلة يكفي مشاركتك لنا في ملتقانا العزيز 
لك مني الف تحية ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## engiraqi (28 يناير 2011)

اولا شكرا على البرنامج و يا ريت لو تعطي فكرة بسيطة عن البرنامج و اي شروحات او محاضرات سوف يعطيها البرنامج فمجال الهندسة المدنية كبير او على الاقل صورة لواجهة البرنامج بعد ان يتم تثبيته و تشغيله

حجم البرنامج كبير و مثل هذه المعلومات سوف تفتح شهية الاعضاء على تنزيل البرنامج و التفاعل اكثر مع الموضوع


----------



## shrek (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الاكثر من رئع


----------



## luaywaqqad (29 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه, مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## zabadius (29 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## osamanouri (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس


----------



## بكر عيسوى (30 يناير 2011)

البرنامج ج


----------



## بكر عيسوى (30 يناير 2011)

البرنامج ان شاء الله جيد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بكر عيسوى (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## أبو نادر (31 يناير 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الضخم 
ولكن السؤال هل كم المعلومات الموجود هو ترتيب وتنسيق لما هو موجود على النت مسبفا
أم فيه جديد من حيث المحتوى


----------



## engkma2011 (31 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس خالد ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## m66666677 (31 يناير 2011)

what kind of lectures are these
????

Are they Arabic or English lectures
?????

what are the references 
?????????


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكور فعلاً يبدو أن البرنامج في غاية الأهمية


----------



## taher farag (1 فبراير 2011)

بعد التحميل اثناء الفك المحاضرة 29 و39 اعطانى رسالة لا اعرف ما هى الحمد لله فكيت الضغط وبعدها التسطيب سالنى عن setup #2 , ولم يوجد غير setup 3 ونزل البرنامج وشفت مساحه dataحجمها 2 جيجا انا الان لا اعر ف ايه اللى حصل مع ان كل 47 فيل 4.55 جيجا ايه المشكلة


----------



## motafa (1 فبراير 2011)

يبدوا الموضوع شيق ربنا يقوينا ونحمله ونتعلم منه ونعلمه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## taher farag (1 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج فيه مشكلة


----------



## kazali016 (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Al-Maher (1 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم .... لم أرد أن أكتب رد الشكر قبل أن أقوم بتنزيل الملفات وعمل السيت آب وتشغيل البرنامج ,, لأجد أنه لا يوجد كلمات تشكر جهدك الجبار في جمع هذه الملفات والدروس في برنامج واحد,, والله يأخي كنا نضيع بين الملفات في حال بحثنا عن ملف أو درس معين .... الف مليون شكراً


----------



## ELKAISAR (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## بكر عيسوى (1 فبراير 2011)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*


*وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به*​


----------



## ياسر سالمان (1 فبراير 2011)

اقوم الان بالتنزيل ويبدو انه رائع ... ساوفيك بالرأى بعد التحميل والتجربة


----------



## khezzari (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ على هذا العمل المتقن


----------



## دار التصميم (2 فبراير 2011)

جاري التحميل ومن بعده التقييم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و *جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## sam*** (2 فبراير 2011)

نزلت كامل الملفات وحاولت افتح مارضى ياليت يكون فيه حل


----------



## محمود مدكور (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (2 فبراير 2011)

لو فى اى استفسار عن البرنامج قولو واكلموا

بجد محتاج رأيكوا فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

eng-khaled


----------



## taher farag (2 فبراير 2011)

فيه مشكلة فى التسطيب 
اثناء الفك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (2 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة لو فى اى مشكله عندكوا او اى سؤال ابقو

سيبوا رد وافى ومفهوم

eng-khaled


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع ولكن الجزء الرابع والثلاثون لم يستجيب في التحميل نرجو رفعه على رابط آخر


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (3 فبراير 2011)

نرجو من أحد المشرفين تقييم البرنامج وحل المشكلة لأننا نعاني من التحميل وخاصة في الجزء 34 والبعض يعاني من التسطيب ....وشكرا للجميع


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (3 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة انا صاحب البرنامج اللينك سليم ومفهوش حاجة وعموما 

اللينك على التحميل السريع :

http://download1183.mediafire.com/nhis4xqv2p3g/lhbuu5cdol51v6b/L.O.C+V1+[2010].part34.rar

وايضا مفيش مشكله فى تسطيب البرنامج اتبع التعليمات والشرح 

والبرنامج هيشتغل بنجاح

ENG-KHALED


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (3 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعة فين المشاركات 

اريد منكم المشاركات لأفادتى لو سمحتم 

على كل يدخل على البرنامج يكتب رده لو سمحتم وشكؤا * 

eng-khaled


----------



## anass81 (3 فبراير 2011)

al-maher قال:


> أخي الكريم .... لم أرد أن أكتب رد الشكر قبل أن أقوم بتنزيل الملفات وعمل السيت آب وتشغيل البرنامج ,, لأجد أنه لا يوجد كلمات تشكر جهدك الجبار في جمع هذه الملفات والدروس في برنامج واحد,, والله يأخي كنا نضيع بين الملفات في حال بحثنا عن ملف أو درس معين .... الف مليون شكراً


 


دمشقي للعضم قال:


> نرجو من أحد المشرفين تقييم البرنامج وحل المشكلة لأننا نعاني من التحميل وخاصة في الجزء 34 والبعض يعاني من التسطيب ....وشكرا للجميع


 
السلام عليكم

بما أن أحد الزملاء حاول ونجح الأمر معه , فهذا مؤشر أنه لا مشكلة في البرنامج :20:
قد تكون المشكلة حصلت اثناء تحميل الملفات من الموقع , وافضل حل لها هو محاولة إعادة التحميل مرة ثانية

على العموم , سوف أحاول تحميل هذه الملفات عندما يتحسن وضع النت عندي :10: واختبار البرنامج

ولمن لديه اية مشكلة , أرجو أن يضع مشاركة في هذا الموضوع ويوضح ماهي المشكلة بالتحديد حتى يستطيع صاحب الموضوع مساعدته في حلها


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (3 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح*

_*رجاء من كل يحمل البرنامج ان يتبع الخطوات جيدا 

والشرح حتى يستطيع فهم البرنامج جيدا وحتى يكون 

قادرا على تسطيب البرنامج بطريقة صحيحة وشكرا 

eng-khaled

*_


----------



## نجانجا (3 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج شكله تحفه ربنا يقدرنى وانزله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsafer (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بجد والله مجهوود رائع منك البرنامج مفيد جدا ويحتوى على معظم ما فى الهندسه المدنيه 

انا منتظر منك الجزء التانى باذن الله

كنت عاوز منك فى الجزء التانى تركيز على النواحى العمليه يعنى يعض فيديوهات فى التنفيذ وطرق التنفيذ
وكمان التعليم بتاع باقى البرامج وان يكون لاكثر من مصدر اى لاكثر من مدرس

انا كنت اتمنى ذلك وعارف ان انت عامل مجهود جميل جدا والى الواحد ممكن يتعب ويدور على الحاجات دى وقت كبير انت بتقدمه لينا على الجاهز كده وبدون تعب مننا 
فانا كنت عاوز اشكرك والسلام عليكم


----------



## mido_132 (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على كل هذا المجهود ونفع به 
أسأل اخواني بالدعاء لمصر ولشعبها أن يفرج عنها وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## aesd (4 فبراير 2011)

Extremely Excellent thank you alot


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 فبراير 2011)

_*جارى التحميل ...
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع ...
*_


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (4 فبراير 2011)

*ضرورى*

يا جماعة أرجوا من كل واحد شاف البرنامج او حمله يكتب تعليق واستطلاع 

نظرا لأهمية الموضوع والاقتراحات فى حد ذاتها تفيد المصمم وشكرا

eng-khaled


----------



## taher farag (4 فبراير 2011)

الجزء 29 والجزء 39 انثاء الفك يعطى خطا ويسال عن pass #2


----------



## مهندس126 (4 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع يستحق الامتياز*

ممتاز جدا التمنى المزيد والتوفيق لك 
:77:


----------



## ATEF_DAWOD (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى صدور البرنامج الثاني


----------



## الشريف احمد (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير و يحفظك ربي لعينٍ ترجيك


----------



## إسلام علي (4 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير ولكن نريد تفاصيل أكثر 
ما هي لغة المحاضرات ومن المحاضرين وعلى أي كود 
هل ممكن ترفع فيديوهات وصور تعريفية أكثر ؟
مرفق برنامج لتصوير أحداث الشاشة ​


----------



## غسان الرشيدي (4 فبراير 2011)

مشكور ما قصرت الله يعطيك العافيه ويغفر لوالديك


----------



## غسان الرشيدي (4 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه بس السيريل نبر كم


----------



## غسان الرشيدي (4 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه بس السريال لو تكرمت


----------



## anass81 (4 فبراير 2011)

غسان الرشيدي قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه بس السريال لو تكرمت



تفقد الملف الموجود في المرفقات


----------



## سامح حمدى الشريف (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس الجزء 27 مش شغال ياريت يتم وضعة على سيرفر تاني


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (4 فبراير 2011)

*هام*

*السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة كل حاجة واضحة فى البرنامج ومفيش اى حاجة مش واضحة 

كله مفهوم جيدا وعلى اكمل وجه وأوجه الشكرا لكل من شارك فى البرنامج 

وأرجوا المزيد والاستطلاعات لكى أضع البرنامج الثانى اللى انا متصور

انه هيعجبكم أرجوا التثبيت فى المشاركات يا جماعة وشكرا
*​*
**eng-khaled
*​


----------



## إسلام علي (4 فبراير 2011)

eng-khaled/bhit قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> يا جماعة كل حاجة واضحة فى البرنامج ومفيش اى حاجة مش واضحة
> 
> كله مفهوم جيدا وعلى اكمل وجه وأوجه الشكرا لكل من شارك فى البرنامج
> ...



أخي الكريم أنت لم تفهم قصدنا
البرنامجج كبير الحجم جدا وسيأخد وقت للتحميل والاطلاع لذا فنرجوا أن تطلعنا عليه قبل أن نبدأ التحميل


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (4 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح*

*يا جماعة البرنامج صدقونى والله مهم لكل سواء مهندس او طالب مدنى 

وبدون مبالغة كل اللى فى البرنامج معلومات فى كل فرع وفى مساعدة لكل 

فرع بحيث تدخل على البرنامج تعرف قبل متدخل عليه ويحتوى على ملفات

فى غاية الاهمية ونظرا انى مهندس مدنى صممته على اعلى مستوى وبدقة

عالية جدا وكل عضو يشاهد البرنامج من خلال المشاركة هيلاقى انى كل حاجة

واضحة ومفهومة وبسلاسة جدا والبرنامج كمان عربى وانجليزى يعنى للجميع 

وأرجوا من كل من يشاهد البرنامج او يطلع عليه يشارك معنا لكى اساعده فى اى 

شى او مقترح اى شىء وشكرا 

eng-khaled
*


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (4 فبراير 2011)

واضح أخي الكريم أنك شاغل شغل أكثر من رائع ...الله يعطيك ألف الف ألف عافية
أنا حملت كل الأجزاء وبقي لي أن أقوم بالتسطيب ...لو سمحت ولو كان هناك عذاب عليك شويه ...ممكن تعطينا الطريقة المفصلة للتسطيب لأن الملفات كلها مضغوطة ..الطريقة مفصلة لو تكرمت حتى لا نرتكب أخطاء لا نستطيع تنزيل البرنامج كاملا ...وأنا متشوق جدا جدا لهذا البرنامج الذي يبدو أنه المغني عن كثير من التحميلات التي قمت بها على مدار عامين تقريبا .... الله يوفقك ويزيد من أمثالك....


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (4 فبراير 2011)

*setup the program*

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة للتسطيب سهل خالص وبسيطة هتفكوا الملفات 


المضغوطة فى فولدر واحد وبعد كدا هتلاقى ثلاث ملفات 

اضغط على الملف الذى اسمه L.O.C V1 [2010] setup

سوف يتسطب بنجاح.

اهم حاجة المشاركات والردود يا جماعة وشكرا .

eng-khaled


----------



## freemanghassan (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

قمت بتحميل كامل الأسطوانة

وأنا على اقتناع كامل بأهميتها وجمالها ورونقها وفائدتها

وبعد تحميلها أحببت أن أنقل إليكم أحبائي ما صار معي بالصور 

عانيت أثناء فك الضغط عن الروابط من خطأ بسيط لم يؤثر كثيرا على عملية التنصيب

الأسطوانة أكثر من رائعة أترككم مع الصور

حياكم الله 


























































































إحدى الملاحظات الهامة أن يكون كامل مسار فك الضغط باللغة الإنكليزية 

حياكم الله 

أرجو أن أكون قد قدمت ما يفيدكم


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (5 فبراير 2011)

يعني أعمل extract في مجلد واحد أقوم بإنشائه بنفسي ...أرجو الشرح أكثر لأنها أول مرة أقوم بفط الضغط والتسطيب من خلال مجلدات مضغوطة ...وعذرا لقلة خبرتي في ذلك ....


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح*

_*السلام عليكم 

لابد من تحميل اللينكات بطريقة صحيحة لكى يتم نسطيب البرنامج 

بطريقة صحيحة وشكرا....

وبالنسبة للعضو( دمشقي للعضم ) يجب عليك قراءة المشارقة رقم 

64 للتعرف على كيفية التسطيب والفك وشكرا...

eng-khaled
*_


----------



## emad1003 (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

*هام*

يا جماعة الردود ومشاركاتكم اين هى ضرورى 

توضيح اخر ايضا ال message اثناء التسطيب 

ده يا جماعة مش error ده حاجة تخص التسطيب 

وليس خطأ وأرجوا من كل عضو يشاهد البرنامج ان يضيف

ويشارك ويستطلع برأيه وشكرا

eng_khaled


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (5 فبراير 2011)

على كل حال مرة أخرى ألله يعطيك ألف مليون عافية


----------



## abdelhafiz (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## حويزي (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Jamal (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ilyes09 (6 فبراير 2011)

لم استطع تحميل ملفات 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 مساعدة من فضلكم


----------



## ادهم احمد على (6 فبراير 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزاك الله وايانا خيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

اللينكات يا جماعة سليمة مفهاش حاجة خالص 

eng-khaled


----------



## aesd (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (6 فبراير 2011)

تم تحميل البرنامج وتسطيبه بنجاح تام والحمد لله ...الله يعطيك العافية ...أكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك ...كنت أتوقع صعوبة في التسطيب ولكن كانت الأمور أسهل مما توقعت .... ننتظر منك الجزء الثاني على أحر من الجمر ونصرك الله في كل أمرك ....


----------



## fojee_0 (7 فبراير 2011)

thankx for this program


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

*شكر*

_انا بشكر كل واحد وشارك على البرنامج وأريد ايضا 

مشاركات اكثر لكى اتمكن من معرفة رأيكم وشكرا.

_


----------



## akram621 (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع وتقبل تحياتى لأنك مجتهد تستحق كل تقدير وإحترام
وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## ilyes09 (7 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

اسمح لى انى اقوم بنشره لتعم الفائدة للجميع

و لك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## ilyes09 (7 فبراير 2011)

لم استطع معرفت باس ورد


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تعزي1 (7 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج وهو فعلا موسوعة
أسأل الله ألا يحرمك ومن ساهم فيها الأجر والمثوبة


----------



## م /عبدالله (8 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## msh_soul (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراا ووضع فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## alihouhou (8 فبراير 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه, مجهود اكثر من رائع*


----------



## مهندس المستحيل (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يستر ويكون كل الاجزاء شغالة علشان انا ابتديت تحميل


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (8 فبراير 2011)

*هام*

_*يا جماعة اللنكات تمام ومفهاش حاجة وشغالة بنسبة 

100% وتوفيق الجميع بأذن الله وشكرا
*_


----------



## samer kamel ali (8 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يكرمك وألف ألف شكر.
وادعوا معانا لمصر ربنا يكرمها ويرجعها أحسن مما كانت يا رب


----------



## mhaytham1 (9 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف اشكرك ازاي على هذا البرنامج الرائع
فعلا مجهود من المهندسين جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## msh_soul (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## amefight (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## foop_2010 (9 فبراير 2011)

عليا النعمة انتا راجل برنس البرنامج فوق الوصف ربنا يخليك يارب


----------



## مشارى العفاسى (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذة اول مشاركة لى فى هذا النتدى الرائع .... فأردت ان تكون رسالة شكر لمجهود يشكر عليه فاعله ... فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elserafy (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مجهود رائع جدا 
جاري التحميل 
وفي انتظار المجموعة الثانية


----------



## ادهم احمد على (10 فبراير 2011)

part 16 plz


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (10 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح*

_*السلام عليكم 
اللينكات كلها شغالة ومفهاش حاجة خالص 
وبالتوفيق للجميع 
*_


----------



## احمد شورة (10 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## SA1313 (10 فبراير 2011)

_la telechargement est va lencer 
marci beaucoup_


----------



## elserafy (10 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طيب يا شباب في مشكلة دلوقتي بالنسبة لتعليم الساب المفروض دي اسطوانات ملك شركة بصمة وفي رسالة بتقول ان استخدامك لهذا الفيديوهات حرام شرعا 
طيب عاوزين حل يا ممكن ناخد اذن كتابي من الشركة او يتم تجميع تبرعات واعطائه للشركة مقابل حق اشتغلال للمنتدي 
لان دي فعلا مشكلة وبصراحة الفيديوهات قمة في الروعة علشان الواحد بس مايتعلمش حاجة وباخد عليها ذنب 
هو طبعا معظم الفيديوهات التعليم اللي في المنتدي بتكون تسجيل شخصي للمحاضر ولا يريد بها الا ارضاء الله عز وجل 
فبطلب من المهندسين اللي في المنتدي الرد علي كلامي وبنطلب من المشرفين ايجاد حل لهذه المشكلة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (10 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح لجميع لاعضاء*

*السلام عليكم 
انا مصمم ومعد البرنامج بالنسبة للعضو اللى تكلم عن مثلا فيديو الساب او اى فيديو 

موجود كلها معروفة وموجوة بالفعل على اى منتدى يعنى ببساطة ممكن اى احد ينزلها 

ومثال صغير شركة بصمة كيف وضعت هذه الفيديوهات على المنتديات كلها يمعنى كيف

جاء هذه الفيديوهات من الاصل يبقى انا كدا مش اصل فى الموضوع ده توضيح للموضوع 

وايضا يوجد حقوق نشر لكل من يوجد فى البرنامج انا مجرد مصمم ومعد البرنامج وشكرا 
*


----------



## نجانجا (10 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبه لفك الضغط بيستغرق وقت كبير اووووووووووووووى


----------



## sam*** (11 فبراير 2011)

استخرجت ملفين setup 2 and setup 3 حاولت اثبتهم ما قدرت وغيرت الامتداد حقهم خليته exe وحاولت اثبت واخذ معي وقت طويل ولا تثبت 
ياليت شرح بالصور الطريقه من استخراج الملفات الى التثبيت النهائي وتشغيل البرنامج


----------



## sam*** (11 فبراير 2011)

طبعا استخرجت الملفين من الملف المظغوط رقم سته وحجم setup2 قيقا2 

طبعا بعد تحويل الى exe وضغطت دبل كلك على الملف يستغرق وقت طويل الى ان تفتح


----------



## sam*** (11 فبراير 2011)

للأسف لم استتطع تثبيت البرنامج

عندي كذا سؤال اي ملف مضغوط استخرج منه البرنامج 
وبعدها ايش الخطوات الصحيحه لتثبيت بالشرح بالصور


----------



## hizany (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## elserafy (11 فبراير 2011)

eng-khaled/bhit قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> انا مصمم ومعد البرنامج بالنسبة للعضو اللى تكلم عن مثلا فيديو الساب او اى فيديو
> 
> موجود كلها معروفة وموجوة بالفعل على اى منتدى يعنى ببساطة ممكن اى احد ينزلها
> ...



اولا احب اشكرك علي مجهودك لتجميع الاسطوانة وجزاك الله خيرا عن هذا العمل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ثانيا انا بس خاف من الرسالة الخا صة لحقوق الملكية الفكرية والتي تقول ان استخدامك لهذه الفيديوهات حرام شرعا خالصة الكلام يعني الرافع الاسطوانة الاصلي الخاصة بالساب هي بصمة واستخدامها وانا مطمن


----------



## mido.ashraf12 (11 فبراير 2011)

اريد برنامج انترنت دونلود ماجر لو سمحت


----------



## mido.ashraf12 (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرااااااعلى البرنامج


----------



## mido.ashraf12 (11 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحت لو حد عنده انترنت دونلود مانجر يجبهولى والرقم التسلسلى معاه


----------



## نجانجا (11 فبراير 2011)

فك الضغط بيستغرق وقت كبير جدااااااااااا اكثر من ساعه وبرده مش بيتفك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (11 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح لجميع لاعضاء*

*السلام عليكم 
1- * * بالنسبة لفك الضغط اولا يجب تنزيل اللنكات كلها وبصورة واضحة 47 لينك 

 2- بالنسبة لتسطيب البرنامج فعيلك تسطيب الملف الذى يوجد بالصورة اسفل * *ثم 

*_ يتم تسطيب اول ملف الموجود فى الصورة ثم وضع السريال ويبقى _ *كدا انتهى

التسطيب ويأخّذ وقت تقريبا (20-30) دقيقة ومفيش اىمشاكل فيه وأرجوا ان 

اكون وصلت * *او وضحت المعلومة كويس وبالله التوفيق وشكرا *






 




 



 




 





 ​ 
*أرجوا ان وفقنى الله لهذا العمل وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا وشكرا*
​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (11 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح لجميع لاعضاء*



Eng-khaled/BHIT قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 1- * * بالنسبة لفك الضغط اولا يجب تنزيل اللنكات كلها وبصورة واضحة 47 لينك
> 
> 2- بالنسبة لتسطيب البرنامج فعيلك تسطيب الملف الذى يوجد بالصورة اسفل * *ثم
> ...


.


----------



## نجانجا (11 فبراير 2011)

ده اللى بيظهر اثناء فك الضغط وبيستغرق وقت كبير جدااا ولسه متفكش


----------



## نجانجا (11 فبراير 2011)

دى اللى بيظهر


----------



## وليد ب (11 فبراير 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## نجانجا (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
عند تسطيب البرنامج يظهر الاتى 






وبكثره 
عند الضغط على ignore


----------



## نجانجا (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد الضغط اكثر من مرة على كلمه ignore
ظهر الاتى 





ايضا اكثر من مرة 
وبعد الضغط على 
ok 
و
ignore
اخيرا ظهر الاتى 





وقلت الحمد لله 
اشغل بقى 
الا ان ظهر الاتى 
ايقونه الاختصار على سطح المكتب كالاتى 





وعند الضغط عليها 
بيقول 
open with 
??????????
البرنامج مش بيفتح 
ارجو المساعده


----------



## hossamkatab (12 فبراير 2011)

مجهود جبار جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الواهيب (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاءك الله خير 
اخي لو سمحت اذا انت عارف كيف يتم تصميم السقف الهوردي قول لي بالكود العربي او اي كود


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (12 فبراير 2011)

تصميم سقف الهوردى موجود فى البرنامج او شىء تانى موجود شوف البرنامج فى قسم الخرسانة المسلحة وهتلاقى اللى انت عايزه وشكرا


----------



## miso3010 (12 فبراير 2011)

tres bian merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## نجانجا (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الرد للاهتمام 
عند الفك وجد الخطا التالى


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (13 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للأخ نجانجا ممكن يكون مشكلته فى نسخة الويندوز او النكات اللى نزلها فيها حاجة ممكن يكون لينك منهم فيه حاجة
يرات تدوين الملف اللى معطوب او بايز مرا تانية علشان ممكن يأثر على الفك كله وئكرا 
*


----------



## بديع الرصاص (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج ..
ولكن ألا ترى أن حجمه كبير جدا


----------



## sam*** (13 فبراير 2011)

انا لما افتح الملف المضغوط يطلع لي بس ملفين مو ثلاثه

بسأل أين يوجد الملف الثالث في اي ملف مضغوط 

كتب عدة مرات ولم يتم الرد علي ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (13 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبة للأخ 
 sam*** 
 يوجد ثلاثة ملفات اللى انا شرحتهم فى الاول يرات تبص على المشاركات وانت هتعرف كل حاجة


----------



## نجانجا (13 فبراير 2011)

جـــــــــارى التجربه 
ع جهاز اخر


----------



## khezzari (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الاسطوانة تبدو رائعة 
سوف يكون ردي بعد التحميل


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (14 فبراير 2011)

انا بحب اشكر حضرتك جدا لانى حملت الاسطوانة و فعلا جميلة جدا اه خدت وقت وتعبتنى بس جزاك الله خيرا عنى


----------



## سارية عثمان (14 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ، اقترح أن تقسم البرنامج إلى عدة أقسام أو برامج حسب المجال وهذا يتيح للكل تحميل برنامج أو اثنين على الأكثر حسب التخصص والحاجة وبحجم معقول ،مع فائق تقديري لمجهودكم الضخم وحرصكم على إفادة الجميع.


----------



## محمد_حسنين (15 فبراير 2011)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله كل خير ولكن عند تحميل الجزء 17 واجهت مشكله فهل من الممكن رفعه مره أخرى وشكراً


----------



## hawkar1 (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً
جزاك الله خيراً*​*
*


----------



## عمادالحوت (15 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## عبد الكريم 2010 (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (16 فبراير 2011)

_ارجوا من كل عضو يدخل على الموضوع ان يرد عليه ضرورى _


----------



## jamaika3003 (16 فبراير 2011)

اولا شكرا على هذه الموسوعة الجميلة على ما اضن وجاري التحميل


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم على هذا البرنامج العظيم


----------



## elsafer (17 فبراير 2011)

انا فيه مشكله عندى ياريت حد يقولى الحل !!!!
عند تشغيل تعليم الساب او الاكسل الى بيتفتحوا ببرنامج lotus screencam
الصوت مش بيشتغل وبيدينى رساله error الى هيا يعنى بيشتغل من غير الصوت وده شىء مهم ف التعليم

الرساله الى بتظهر دى
cannot acces sound driver/ hardware. please make sure that your sound hardware is property connected to your machine and turned on

use the screen cam control panel to turn sound back on


مع العلم انى منزل ملفات بهذا الامتداد وشغاله عندى عادى بالصوت 

ياريت الحل !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (17 فبراير 2011)

_*السلام عليكم 
اى مشكلة يا جماعة تقف قدامكوا فى البرنامج رجاء ارسال الى رسالة على الخاص بتاعى 
ده ليكم انتم وليس لى للرد على الاسئلة بعناية وشكرا
*_


----------



## بشار بشير (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ، جاري التحميل


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

سبحان الله الحمد لله


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

اللهم انصر الاسلام


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

اللهم ارحم موتانا


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

اشهد ان لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

اللهم عمر مصر باهلها


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

اللهم منك الخير واليك الخير


----------



## m m a (18 فبراير 2011)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## engkma2011 (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا مهندس خالد وبارك الله فيك
ممكن اعرف كيف احصل على السيريال نمبر


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2011)

engkma2011 قال:


> شكرا مهندس خالد وبارك الله فيك
> ممكن اعرف كيف احصل على السيريال نمبر


 
موجود في الملف المرفق في أول مشاركة


----------



## elsafer (19 فبراير 2011)

elsafer قال:


> انا فيه مشكله عندى ياريت حد يقولى الحل !!!!
> عند تشغيل تعليم الساب او الاكسل الى بيتفتحوا ببرنامج lotus screencam
> الصوت مش بيشتغل وبيدينى رساله error الى هيا يعنى بيشتغل من غير الصوت وده شىء مهم ف التعليم
> 
> ...




ياريت حد يقولى الحل للمشكله الى انا عرضتها سابقا وبعتها على الخاص ولم يتم الرد حتى الان


----------



## nize (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)




----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)




----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا مهندس خالد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)

اللهم اكرمنا بالتوفيق من عندك


----------



## eng-ali86 (20 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ibrahim hosny (21 فبراير 2011)

plz i am trying to download part 21, 25, 37 and i cant - i tried many times but it is not working.


----------



## masuur (21 فبراير 2011)

*اخواني المهندسين عندي مشكله في برنامج لاند في قائمةterrainتظهر الشاشه خاليه لا يظهر فيها terrain
volume لكي اعمل سطح فلم يظهر الامر فما هو السبب
افيدوني جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## marshal111 (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس الافق (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

جاري التنزيل ...


----------



## m m a (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا علي هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا وغفرالله لك ولأهلك وجعل الفردوس مثواكم .


----------



## فارس الافق (23 فبراير 2011)

الرابط من 41-46
لم تعد تعمل
والصور لا تعمل


----------



## harbi4523 (23 فبراير 2011)

مش عايز يتفرد


----------



## harbi4523 (23 فبراير 2011)

*مشكلة*



taher farag قال:


> بعد التحميل اثناء الفك المحاضرة 29 و39 اعطانى رسالة لا اعرف ما هى الحمد لله فكيت الضغط وبعدها التسطيب سالنى عن setup #2 , ولم يوجد غير setup 3 ونزل البرنامج وشفت مساحه dataحجمها 2 جيجا انا الان لا اعر ف ايه اللى حصل مع ان كل 47 فيل 4.55 جيجا ايه المشكلة


 عندي نفس المشكلة زائد انو مش عايز يتستب ما هو الحل


----------



## ahmed amori (23 فبراير 2011)

نشكرك الشكر الجزيل والبرنامج من اروع مايكون ربي يوفقك لماهو افضل


----------



## محمد الجفري (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع ولقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج وهو فعلا موسوعة وتستحق كل تقدير وإحترام وفي انتظار المجموعة الثانية
وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## فارس الافق (25 فبراير 2011)

اسئل الله ان يجزيك عن ما قدمته خير الجزاء

الحمد اكتمل التنزيل ونصبت البرنامج والان يعمل 

ولكن يطلب مني ان انزل برنامج اوتوكاد وساب واكسل

لو تكرمت واعطيتنا الاصدارات المتوافقه معه 

مع الف شكر لك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (25 فبراير 2011)

انا حملت البرنامج والحمد لله اتسطب بس فين البرنامج الجديد يا بشمهندس


----------



## doha2010 (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الرائع برنامج كويس جدا


----------



## m m a (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا برنامج بجد اكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (26 فبراير 2011)

*ان شاء الله قريــــــــــــــــــــــــبا*


----------



## جلال طاهر (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
ومجهود رائع 
ونسال الله ان يثيبك بالدنيا والاخرة 
ويغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## elrawy_hc (26 فبراير 2011)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*


*وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به*​


----------



## امين النونه (26 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج شكله رائع ، الرد الحقيقي رح يكون بعد تجربة البرنامج


----------



## ايما نور (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج المفيد

سوف أقوم بفك التثبيت عن الموضوع لإتاحة الفرصة أمام تثبيت غيره

منتظرين المزيد من المواضيع المميزة منك


----------



## jak88 (27 فبراير 2011)

```
:28::6:
```
laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa;,vvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (27 فبراير 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه, مجهود اكثر من رائع*


----------



## m.bakr52 (27 فبراير 2011)

السريال غير موجود لو سمحت


----------



## محمود مدكور (27 فبراير 2011)

السريال موجود فى المرفقات فى الاسفل


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (27 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعة اى حاجة فى البرنامج قولو على طوول
انا مصمم البرنامج ومعده وشكرا 
*


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (27 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر ليك ياباشا على البرنامج دا 
انا سطبتة وشكلة كويس


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (27 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة طلب لكل من عضو ان يطلب من من الادارة ان تثبت البرنامج 
اكبر فترة ممكنة علشان البرنامج هيفيد الناس كتير اوى وانا مصمم البرنامج 
ومعده يرات كل عضو ان يكلم المشرف ان يثبت البرنامج مرا تانية وشكرا


----------



## محمد زكي محمد بهاء (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا " وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا" كثيرا"


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (28 فبراير 2011)

دةست خؤش سةركةوتووبى


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (28 فبراير 2011)

*اى استفسار يا جماعة قولو بسرعة 
*


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج فيه مشاكل عند فك الضغط


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (28 فبراير 2011)

*يريت يا جماعة التأكد من تنزيل النكات كلها بطريقة صحيحة واى لينك فى ايرورو لابد من التنزيل مرا تانية حتى يتفك بطريقة صحيحة وأرجوا من الاعضاء تنزيل برنامج 7zip حتى يتمكنوا من فك الضغط البرنامج ده افضل من الوين رار وشكرا
*


----------



## kasrawy (28 فبراير 2011)

انشاء اللة يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد احمد عافيه (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم وخدمه الاخرين


----------



## هندسة الكفاح (2 مارس 2011)

ممنوووووووووووننننننننن


----------



## محمود مدكور (2 مارس 2011)

انا حملت الروابط كلها لكن فى مشاكل عند فك الضغط (حرام )


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (2 مارس 2011)

ارجع للمشاركة رقم 65 وانت هتعرف كل حاجة واى حاجة مش عارفها اكتب رد وتأكد من كل الروابط نازله بطريقة صحيحة


----------



## m m a (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا قمت بتحميل البرنامج هو جميل لكنه لا يحتوي علي تصميم هو يحتوي علي تعليم البرامج فهل لديك جزء ثاني خاص بالتصميم استطيع ان اكون منه نوته حسابيه للمنشاء وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا محدد من الاول انى البرنامح تعليم الهندسة المدنية لكن التصميم ده شغل تانى خالص وشكرا


----------



## fojee_0 (3 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (3 مارس 2011)

انا نزلت البرنامج والروابط صحيحة ومفيش اى مشاكل 
بس بعد ما اتصفحت البرنامج كويس حسيت انة مفهوش جديد
الملفات دى عندنا انا كنت بحسب ان ممكن يكون فية حاجة جديدة 
على العموم مجهود طيب


----------



## e7sas `9aye3 (3 مارس 2011)

_*Thanks alo0o0o0o0o0ot*_


----------



## msoror (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك في علمك وجهدك


----------



## محمد شحات محمود (4 مارس 2011)

متاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (5 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## حمدي شققي (5 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا بشمهندس خالد على هذا المجهود الرائع وارجو من الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونحن في انتظار المزيد من الأبداعات الرائعة


----------



## fragrant (5 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير ويجعل لك في كل حرف حسنة


----------



## fragrant (6 مارس 2011)

الله يجعل لك في كل حرف حسنة


----------



## faisal.s (6 مارس 2011)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
**الله يجزيك الخير ويجعل لك في كل حرف حسنة*


----------



## englonly1986 (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## belaltobe (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج
انا جربت معظم الروابط شغاله ما عدا الرابط الاول
ارجو اعاده رفعه


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 مارس 2011)

*All links are excellent*


----------



## samwel aljaziri (7 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## himaelnady (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجهل كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohd_zahran (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (8 مارس 2011)

في مشكلة بالسريال مش راضي يفتح معي بيقول انه damage وهو نازل بامتداد php حولته ل rar ياريت حد يساعدني في الحصول علي السريال لاني تعبت حتي حملت البرنامج وشكر


----------



## englonly1986 (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم هذا هو السريال 
4127-7730-7598-5976


----------



## Eng. Firas (9 مارس 2011)

It's clear that Eng. Khaled has done a very GREAT effort in order to come up with this program, and for this I Thank him Very Much..
Before I go through the instalation, I'd like to ask about the name of programs that are being taught in the programs section, for instance, SAP, ETABS and SAFE, and from who!! also some more information about the another sections, what topics they cover, if there is any video! and so on..


----------



## Eng. Firas (9 مارس 2011)

for your next prgram, I suggest that you give us more idea about the *******, it'll be always better to discuss idea openly here and to brainstorm new posibilities..

Appreciate your thrive to spread and share knowledge


----------



## Eng. Firas (9 مارس 2011)

I'd like to ask the administration to keep this subject in confirmation state for as long as possible, to give us more time dealing with this huge data and for easier interaction with the auther
Thanx in Advance


----------



## khamoudi (9 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً ورحم الله والديك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (9 مارس 2011)

_السلام علكم ورحمة الله 
انا اشكر المهندس فارس على كلامه الطيب هل فى اى استفسارات عن اى شىء فى البرنامج فى حاجة معينة وشكرا
_


----------



## ياسر. (9 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله تعالى فى ميزان حسناتكم واسال الله ان يجعل العمل خالصا لوجهه سبحانه ووالله نحن نتعلم منكم حب الخير للناس قبل تعلم الهندسة


----------



## ياسر. (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس خالد وجعل الله تعالى كل ما تفعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله ولكن أرجوا من حضرتك فى البرنامج القادم أن تركز اكثر على التنفيذفى الموقع وكيفية قراءة اللوحات الإنشائية وذلك للمبتدئين وبعض النصائح لكى أكون مهندس منفذ ناجح وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ENG_HUSSAM84 (10 مارس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمزة السنى (10 مارس 2011)

برنامج كبير ومفيد ياباش مهندس
نتمنى التوفيق من الله حتى نستفيد منكم


----------



## البنا الجديد (11 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس خالد
وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتك*​


----------



## moodey (11 مارس 2011)

مجهود جبار الصراحه
شكرا جدا علي مجهودك


----------



## yasserhasan (11 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل كل الخير على هذا المجهود الوافر


----------



## نجانجا (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا اخى خالد


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.wsa (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل


----------



## mohd_zahran (12 مارس 2011)

برنامج ممتاز


----------



## amirtag38 (12 مارس 2011)

انه لعمل رائع


----------



## حمزة السنى (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا باش مهندس توجد مشكلة فى المرفق رقم 18 بدينا الرسالة دى ارجو المساعدةError downloading file


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للنكات كلها شغالة وتمام ومفهاش حاجة ممكن يكون عليها ضغط وبالله المستعان


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (13 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## بكر عيسوى (13 مارس 2011)

شكراا علي البرانامج بس مش شغالة عندي الكتب


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (13 مارس 2011)

_*السلام عليكم 
برنامج loc v1 2011 برنامج ذكى جدا لو لم يوجد برنامج adobe reader تلقائيا يتسطب لو مش موجود 
كل حاجة متصممة على اساس التعليم الجيد والادوات كلها جاهزة من مساعدات وكل شىء وشكرا وبالله التوفيق*_


----------



## رنا علاء (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا لسه بنزل البرنامج بس لوسمحت بعد كده ابقي حط البرامج على عدد من السيرفرات اقل من كده 
وشكرا على كل الاحوال


----------



## الطاش (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرامجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## احمد علي جاسم (15 مارس 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور على هذا البرنامج الروعة


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مصمم البرنامج loc v1 2011 لوفى اى استفسارات او شىء ابقى سيبو ردردكم وانا بمشيئة الله سوف ارد على مشاركتكم


----------



## التائبة الي الله (16 مارس 2011)

انا لست مهندس مدني لكني أعتقد انه برنامج رائع للمهندس ان شاء الله
ويكفي انك فكرت فيه وبذلت المجهود حتي يظهر 
وربنا يرزقك بكل الخير
فان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (16 مارس 2011)

جارى التحميل والتجربة 
وفى إنتظار البرنامج الخطير الثانى
وقبل كل ذلك
ThanK YoU


----------



## شجن بغداد (16 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nour_eng_22 (17 مارس 2011)

اتمنى الا يكون فى عيب فى الملفات وحسب ما هو معروف عن موقع الرفع ميديا فير بيكسر الملفات


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (17 مارس 2011)

_*كل الروابط شغالة تمام ومفهاش اى احجة حمل وعلى ضمانتى ان شاء الله 
*_


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (17 مارس 2011)

لو فى حاجة مسكلة عندكو ابقى سيبوا الردرو وان شاء الله هرد عليكوا


----------



## RA7MANI (18 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخى 
ولكن البرنامج لا يكتمل تسطيبه عندى وتظهر رساله غريبه


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (18 مارس 2011)

فى شىء عندك فى البارتيشن او فى النسخة حاول تشوف النسخة او تشوف اللنكات كويس وشكرا


----------



## kin89 (19 مارس 2011)

مشكووور و بارك الله فيك و جاري التحميل


----------



## RA7MANI (19 مارس 2011)

اخى خالد 
عند فك الضغط ببرنامج WIN RAR & RAR repair
مساحه البرنامج بعد الفك بتكون حوالى 3 جيجا فى 3 ملفات 
المشكله من ايه ؟؟
ارجوا الافاده


----------



## RA7MANI (19 مارس 2011)

انا نزلت كل اللينكات اللى حضرتك رافعها بس مش بالترتيب 
الترتيب مشكله ؟؟


----------



## وائل أبو عمر (19 مارس 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنا كل الخير


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (20 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة لو فيه اى مشكله او استفسار عن شىء ابعتوا وان شاء الله سوف ارد عليكم


----------



## lina 2010 (21 مارس 2011)

انا نزلت كل الاجزا ماعدا 44&45 مش عرفه خالص انزلهم


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (21 مارس 2011)

انا مصمم البرنامج ومعده اللينكات سليمة بالنسبة الى 44 45 مفهمشى حاجة خالص وشكرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مصمم البرنامج ولو فى استفسارات عن البرنامج او مشاكل او اى شىء سيبوا رد وان شاء الله سوف ارد عليكم وشكرا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا وجارى التحميل وأتمنى أن يكون هناك شرح مفصل لكيفية استخدام البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## RA7MANI (22 مارس 2011)

يا بشمهندس خالد .. لو سمحت هوا البرنامج ده بيشتغل على نسخ معينه ولا عادى ؟؟


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (23 مارس 2011)

شكراً وبدأت التنزيل ويارب أنجح
*"اللهم اغفر لك ولأهلك ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
البرنامج شغال على اى نسخة من الويندوز ولو فيه اى حاجة قولولى وانا بأذن هرد عليكم وشكرا


----------



## RA7MANI (24 مارس 2011)

انا كان عندى مشكله فى الجزء 32 ونزلته من جديد 
والبرنامج الحمد لله اشتغل تمام اوى
شكرا يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال ابو زيان1986 (25 مارس 2011)

بالفعل انك ابن حلال والله يبارك جهودك يا اخونا ،انا أول مرة اشوف برنامج بالاهمية اللي انا شفتها بالبرنامج . شكرا كتييييييييييييييييير لجهودك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو فى اى استفسارات عند اى عضو يرات يخش ويسيب رده وانا بأذن الله سوف ارد عليه وشركا


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (27 مارس 2011)

تم تحميل الاجزاء الخمسة الاولى ولكن هناك معاناة في تحميل الجزء السادس ان امكن اعادة رفع هذا الجزء مع الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (27 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة السيرفر لم يوجد فيه عيب كل ما عليكم ان تلغوا الكوكيس الذى يوجد فى المتصفح وشكرا


----------



## elbatal2110 (27 مارس 2011)

الجزء ال 22 بيقولي انه set to private ف مش نافع يتحمل ف ارجو من حضرتك تتصرف لأني مش عارف احمله


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لل لينك اللى private ممكن تشوفه تانى ورد عليا وشكرا


----------



## esam morsy (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس والله مجهود تحسد عليه


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (27 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس *


----------



## حسن احمد (28 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## وردة النرجس (28 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## نورالهادى نصرالدين (28 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واطال الله عمرك ياباشا


----------



## تركى هاكر (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس خالد...افدتنى كثيرا بهذا البرنامج الرائع

كان لدى سوال صغير..متى سينزل الجزء الثانى من البرنامج ؟؟ 
انا منتظره على احر من الجمر لانه اكيد اكيد سيكون اروع و اكثر ابداعا من سابقته..وفقك الله و اكرمك فى حياتك

تحياتى اليك..


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (29 مارس 2011)

ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## eng.hamam (29 مارس 2011)

لينك 8&15 ينزلو ازاي ومشكور على البرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تعزي1 (29 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس خالد
وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتك*​


----------



## Eng mhmd (29 مارس 2011)

الميديا فاير طلب باسورد في بعض الملفات




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Eng mhmd (29 مارس 2011)




----------



## mohamed abo el ez (29 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركته*

والله يااخى انا عندي مشكله فى تحميل الملف رار 45 بيطلب باسورد له هلشان احمله




*ومهندس مدنى*​






_وهو برنامج متكامل من الألف الى الياء_​​







*وهو برنامج*​







*L.O.C V1 2011*​





*(LEARN OF CIVIL)*​





*البرنامج معد ومصمم بدقة عالية من حيث المعلومات وترتيبها*​


*وقوة المعلومة*​​







*تبدأ تدريجيا والبرنامج انجليزى وعربى لكى يتمكن اى فرد من استخدامه جيدا*​








*لكى يستوعب الطالب والمهندس المدنى من افهامها جيدا وبيسر*​








*وهو مجهود ضخم من مصمم معد**البرنامج **لكى يستفيد كل مهندس مدنى*​








*ولكى لا أطيل عليكم **البرنامج مرفوع على اسرع سيرفر وهو الميديفير*​


_*البرنامج مجمع على 47 part *_
_*وكل لينك 100 ميجا*_​​







*47 **لينك كل لينك ( 100 ميجا** )*​



_*ويجب تنزيل جميع اللينكات حتى تتمكن من فتح البرنامج *_
_*يصبح البرنامج حجمه *_
_*تقريبا 4.7 جيجا*_​​







*ثم يتم تسطيبه على اى برتيشن وشرط يكون البرتيشن*​








*اكثر من 7 جيجا لكى تتمكنوا من التسطيب*​








*وفى تسطيب البرنامج هتلاقووا ايقونة تحت فى*​






_*QUICK LAUNCH*_​​






_*بجوار قائمة*_
*START*​​






_*لتشغيل البرنامج*_​​







_*وهذه صور للبرنامج*_​​







*[**URL=http://img291.imageshack.us/i/promokr.jpg/]



[/URL**]*​






*النسخة الأنجليزية*​



*[**URL=http://img200.imageshack.us/i/eninter.jpg/]



[/URL**]*

*Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URLhttp://imageshack.us**]*http://imageshack.us 



*النسخة العربية *​





[URL=http://img220.imageshack.us/i/arinter.png/]

[/URL]​





Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]​







حقوق البرنامج ​





[URL=http://img193.imageshack.us/i/89650800.jpg/]

[/URL]​





وفى النهاية أشكر الله على هدانى لهذا العمل​








والدعاء لى ولوالدي​








وقبل اى شىء ارجوا التثبيت حتى يتمكن كل​



عضو من مشاهدة الموضوع​







أكبرفترة ممكنة​



THE LINKS​
1
_*[URL]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yev7dwxdudxxoio*_​
_*2*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gcms9knohzqw9b2*_
_*3*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?02vq6zmhu2x4g6k*_
_*4*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6iom95uh4hmsefn*_
_*5*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vu222vq7o9h5fhq*_
_*6*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s0mxz3gywsgdcmc*_
_*7*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?074l1dcfjta7m6x*_
_*8*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pm0g2bx3m5x6t11*_
_*9*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z2513zjon87kws8*_
_*10*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5owvto5dbh5xhm2*_
_*11*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9e9tqqcdcaokgd2*_
_*12*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7ag262yx9719a3h*_
_*13*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ip5h10254ns0p5c*_
_*14*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2ykbdcfvcy2p617*_
_*15*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qghws3dshesqxi1*_
_*16*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ai12vimm2i0i2sp*_
_*17*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?spdz11h0kkzxqgo*_
_*18*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ok68wsfbhn6az3w*_
_*19*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cbxjyljjljnmhcj*_
_*20*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bxjbcgd10y4sqg8*_
_*21*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9ul3c63kko14cqg*_
_*22*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9jobvw95m50ctl0*_
_*23*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cohj38pad6pazsy*_
_*24*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g8gmnag3qsm6upq*_
_*25*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xyb8pxjjh21c6k0*_
_*26*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?or9uw0drvmb5476*_
_*27*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iplfs98xust2at3*_
_*28*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ltbva9ws9pgeno5*_
_*29*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l9qcgrwdn282t20*_
_*30*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oz16xw5hbhawpav*_
_*31*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u6o20aw7hklpp40*_
_*32*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bozdd6547bf5td6*_
_*33*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rp2wars3bpldhvk*_
_*34*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lhbuu5cdol51v6b*_
_*35*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2umozm68oqwt063*_
_*36*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bb4lgzrzlvgu22v*_
_*37*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2iokwqd6h829l1g*_
_*38*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u5p82k0fy41yklo*_
_*39*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6d9pk2pag00q3b9*_
_*40*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?suli6em69d6h5qe*_
_*41*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jesonrm0o9uqb86*_
_*42*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8sdmhxn7v95hpam*_
_*43*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zm80utwe500hvq0*_
_*44*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o6a91hs969506lh*_
_*45*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ag4lu0jdk9dv3s6*_
_*46*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rxdz6yv6l8367w7*_
_*47*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eos61x26hv7bgz2*_​


_وده رابط بجميع اللينكات _​
_http://www.mediafire.com/?aqapbzkeb12qb_​



*بالنسبة للتسطيب سهل خالص وبسيطة هتفكوا الملفات *​



*المضغوطة فى فولدر واحد وبعد كدا هتلاقى ثلاث ملفات *​


*اضغط على الملف الذى اسمه L.O.C V1 [2010] setup*​


*أو راجع الرابط التالي*​


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245918.html#post2061460*​


*سوف يتسطب بنجاح.*
وسريال نمبر البرنامج فى المرفقات​ 
أو​ 
4127-7730-7598-5976​


ارجوا من كل عضو يستخدم البرنامج بأن يرد على الموضوع رد ا 
ولو اى اقتراحات قولو بردوا 
وأرجوا التثبيت 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



ومفاجأة سارة ترقبوا البرنامج الثانى الخطير والروعة قريبا بعد 
الردود................ ​


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mohamed abo el ez (29 مارس 2011)

والله انا عندى مشكله فى تحميل الرار 45 بيطلب باسورد


----------



## mohamed abo el ez (29 مارس 2011)

ياريت حت يبعتلى حل المشكله دى الملف رقم 45 بيطلب باسورد


----------



## ara_shaker (29 مارس 2011)

عزيزي mohamed abo el ez : بعد التحية والشكر الجزيل أحب ان اؤكد ان بعض الملفات : 25-30 -35-40-45 تطلب PASSWORD لتنزيل الملفات ، يرجى الافادة والرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng mhmd (29 مارس 2011)

لماذ لا يتم الرد علينا جزاكم الله خيرا ,,,,,,,,, بعض الملفات تطلب باسوورد ........ ارجوكم حد يساعدني


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (29 مارس 2011)

مهندس خالد واضح انك بذلت مجهود كبير بتحميل البرنامج الله يعطيك العافية ويجعل التوفيق حليفك الدائم انا لم اقم بتنزيل البرنامج ولكني جاري بتحميل اللنكات ال47 وصادفتني مشكلة بالرابط رقم 40 فهو محتاج لرقم سري لتكملة عملية التحميل فارجو منك زميلي العزيز باعطائي الرقم السري للملف 40 واذا هناك اي ملف اخر بنفس الطريقة فارجو تزويدنا انا وزملاءك جميع لنستطيع الاستفادة من البرنامج ولك منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Eng mhmd (29 مارس 2011)

رجاء يابشمهندس خالد الباسورد للملفات انا بقالي يومين بحمل في الاسطوانه ارجووووووووك


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (29 مارس 2011)

وانا اضم صوتي الى صوتك مهندس محمد انا بقالي 3 ايام بتحميل البرنامج ارجو من المهندس خالبد الرد علينا وافادتنا بالباس وورد او اي عضو لديه فكرة عن الموضوع نرجو منه المساعدة وشكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المشكله اتحلت بأذن الله والباسورد هو 
 123456789


----------



## Eng mhmd (29 مارس 2011)

مش عارف اقولك يابشمهندس خالد ****اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه****** والف الف الف شكر


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد على الرد السريع ساقوم باتمام عملية التحميل ,,,,,,


----------



## ali aljaber (29 مارس 2011)

بسم الله و الحمد لله الذي جعل من أمة سيدنا محمد منهدسين و أطباء و مثقفين من أهل الخير و حب نشر العلم للفائدة وجزا الله كل أخ من الزملاء الكرام نشر موضوعا بهدف افادة الاخرين و قدم جهده و وجزءا من وقته في سبيل نشر العلم المفيد .


----------



## eng.hamam (29 مارس 2011)

الباسورد مش نافع مع اللينك رقم 30 يا ريت تقول الباسورد اصل بقالي يومين بحمل البرنامج
وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس خالد وادعو الله لك ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك خالصا لوجه الله


----------



## الكينج حماده (29 مارس 2011)

الباسورد مش نافع مع الجزء 40 وارجوا الرد بسرعة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## manjoker (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو التوضيح على كيفية التعامل مع البرنامج بالصور والشروحات او اى وسيلة متاحة ان امكن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (29 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لك مهندس خالد لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج دون اي مشاكل والحمدلله مجهودك حقيقي اكثر من رائع واتمنى لك ولوالديك دوام الصحة والتوفيق ولكن احب ان انصح اخوتي المهندسين الذين يواجهون مشكلة بفك الضغط او التنزيل اولا للاخوة الذين يواجهون مشكلة فك الضغط اقول لهم يجب ان تكون جميع الملفات بعد التنزيل بنفس الاسم وبالترتيب التصاعدي لكي يقراه فك الضغط ومثال على ذلك 
L.O.C V1 [2010].part01
L.O.C V1 [2010].part02
L.O.C V1 [2010].part03
L.O.C V1 [2010].part04
L.O.C V1 [2010].part05
,
,
,
,
,
,
L.O.C V1 [2010].part45
L.O.C V1 [2010].part46
L.O.C V1 [2010].part47
وهكذا واذا حدث تغير في اسم الملف يجب عمل (rename) ليصبح مثل باقي الملفات والا لن يقراه برنامج فك الضغط . ارجو ان اكون وفقت بالتعاون معكم في مساعدة زملائنا المهندسين , وشكرا لكم جميعا تقبلو مروري


----------



## Eng.qassim (29 مارس 2011)

الباس ورد مش شغال مع الرابط رقم 30 ، برجاء يا بشمهندس خالد حل تلك المشكلة​


----------



## reem_eng (29 مارس 2011)

مجهود مشكور جدا و لكن بتواجهنى مشكله فى التحميل الملفات 20 ,25,30,35,40,45
كلهم محتاجين باس و الباس الى حضرتك ادتهالنا مش نافعه معاه فيا ريت لو فى حل للمشكله او تحمل الاجزاء دى على سريفر اخر حتى لو من احد الاعضاء الى حملوا البرنامج و اشتغل معاهم بس يبقى فى حل يا ريت :80:


----------



## Eng mhmd (29 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله بعد عناء......... يومين والكمبيوتر مفتوح .....نزلت الاسطوانه وشغلتها رائعه ..... مشكور م خالد


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة الخير الباسورد متغيرش ومحصلشى اى حاجة الغوا بسى الكوكيس من عنتدكو فى البروسر وان شاء الله يشتغل ومفيش حاجة وشكرا 
والباسورد : 123456789


----------



## عاصم007 (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوف يتم عمل rest للسيرفر نظرا لكمية الدنولود لمدة يويمن اوثلاث لبعض الملفات واخطاركم يريت كل يبلغ الاعضاء 
اللينكات اللى شغالة هى من : 1 - 10 
: 21 - 30
: 41 - 45


----------



## انور الزبيدي (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع

لكن تواجهني مشكلة عندما افتح الروابط

بتقول انه الملفات لايمكن رؤيتها الا من قبل صاحب الحساب في الميديا فاير

وهذه الرسالة الي تضهر ارجو الافادة وفقكم الله لكل الخير

The folder you are trying to access is currently set to private and cannot be viewed by anyone but the owner.

انتضر جوابكم وفقكم الله للخير


----------



## الطاش (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_fathy (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود مهندس الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه .الملف رقم 40 ادخلت الرمز خطا وما عاد يفتح معى ويقول الملف شخصى .الرجاء اعاده رفعه


----------



## 3mad - sy (30 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ولكن تواجهني نفس المشكلة التي تواجه الأخ أنور الزبيدي وخاصة في الملف 40


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا اخ على الجهد المميز ارجو اعادة رفع الاجزاء من رقم 36 فما فوق حيث يبدو ان هذه الفايلات 

set to private


----------



## احمد ندا (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## whitedeath (31 مارس 2011)

الاخ العزيز مشكور على هذا الجهد الجبار من قبلك صراحة شئ لا يمكن وصفه بالكلمات 
ولكن ارجو معرفة سبب وضع الملفات من 20 الى 47 This file is currently set to private. 
حيث تكررت هذه الرسالة الرجاء معالجة المشكلة وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## nour_eng_22 (31 مارس 2011)

تظهر هذة الرسالة عند الضغط على لينكات التحميل This file is currently set to private ولا استطيع التحميل


----------



## eng.hamam (31 مارس 2011)

ارجو رفع الملفات من 36 الى 40 والملف رقم 46 لانهم set to private ومشكور يا بشمهندس يا ريت حل المشكلة دي بسرعة ووفقك الله الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ara_shaker (31 مارس 2011)

عزيزي المهندس خالد بعد التحية موقع التحميل mediafire يعطي الرسالة التالية في تنزيل الملفات 20-32-35
This file is currently set to private.

When a file is set to private by its owner only the owner of the file can access it. If you are the owner of the file please log into your account to access this file.
If you believe you have reached this page in error, please contact support.
Click here to view our help resources
الرجاء توضيح الموضوع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed_fathy (31 مارس 2011)

وينك مهندس خالد .الله يعينك ويجزيك خير على ها المجهود .كيف نكمل التحميل والملف خاص لا يمكن فتحه


----------



## mohammadashoor (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
انا بدرس هندسة مدني وبعاني احيانا من قلة المراجع فجزاك الله خير
جاري التحمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل ..........................


----------



## elmechraoui45 (31 مارس 2011)

أخي أضن ان مدة صلاحية الميديافير انتهت ولم استطع اكمال التحميل محتاج من33 حتى47 وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ara_shaker (1 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز المهندس خالد : الرجاء حل مشكلة خصوصية ملفات التنزيل في media fire 
و شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجوا من الاعضاء اانتظار يوم او يومين بالكتير لأنى بريح السرفر نظرا لوجود ضغط على البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## محمد علي شافعي (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء يا اخي اعادة رفع الاجزاء الناقصة او الموجود بها مشاكل مرة اخرى حتى يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة من هذا المجهود الخارق


----------



## azawye (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع فى غاية الروووعة .


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (1 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعة السيرفر مفهوش حاجة انا صاحب السيرفر وبعمل له ريست نظرا لضغط الاعضاء على البرنامج الرجاء من كل الاعضاء ان يحمل الملفات من 
1-15
21-35
40-45
,وسوف افتح الباقى بأذن الله تعالى بعد يويمن ان شاء الله تعالى وشكرا


----------



## azawye (1 أبريل 2011)

بس لو سمحت فى بعض الروابط مش شغالة زى الزء 15 و 16 و 17 ... وكدا ف ياريت لو يكون فى حل سريع وشكراً .


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ونأمل فتح السيرفر فى اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## منصور1 (2 أبريل 2011)

*
**جزاك الله خيراً
**ا**للهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...**وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة*​


----------



## mohamed_fathy (2 أبريل 2011)

نفس المشكلة . الملف شخصى لا يمكن فتحه


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (2 أبريل 2011)

يريت يا جماعة تنتظروا كذا يوم كمان علشان نظرا للاقبال الشديد على البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## Abdualah Gameel (2 أبريل 2011)

انا حملت الملفات من 1-14

واذا حاولت فتح اي ملف من الملفات الاخرى يكتبلي ان الملف معمول Private
أرجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (2 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء يا مهندس خالد تحديد يوم فتح السيرفر


----------



## saadson (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
ان شاء الله جاري التحميل
ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وياريت يكون فى بعض شروحات للبرنامج وكيفية الاستفادة منة قدر الامكان


----------



## azawye (3 أبريل 2011)

ياريت يا بشمهندس خالد لو نعرف بس معاد فتح السيرفر وشكراً .


----------



## azawye (3 أبريل 2011)

فى أجزاء زى الجزء 30 وغيره بقت برايفت وانا كنت لسه بنزل فيها امبارح ومش كملت ف ياريت لو نعرف السيرفر هيفتح امته ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالاطلاع على ردود الاعضاء منذ تاريخ 30-3
وبالاطلاع على الروابط فان الروابط جميعها لا تعمل

فهل يمكن اعادة تشغيلها مرة اخرى حتى يتسنى الاستفادة منها لجميع الاعضاء

تم غلق الموضوع لحين اعادة تشغيل الروابط مرة اخرى وبالامكان مراسلتى على الخاص او مراسلة احد الزملاء المشرفين لاعادة فتح الموضوع مرة اخرى ان شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم اعادة فتح الموضوع واعادة تثبيته مرة اخرى مع وضع الروابط الجديدة التى قام باعادة رفعها احد الزملاء والموجودة بهذا الرابط بالمشاركة الاصلية لهذا الموضوع
*







مثبــت: اعادة رفع برنامج l.o.c v1 2011 يحتوي على موسوعة محاضرات لكل مهندس وطالب بالهندسة المدنية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)* *

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*


----------



## مهندسه نجيديه (10 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية

بس انا بعدني الحين داخله ف التخصص وبعدنا ما تعمقنا فيه


----------



## م محمد فاروق السعي (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا جداا على البرنامج 
وجزاكم اللة خير وادعو لكم بالدعاء المفضل لديكم 
*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*​


----------



## rashwan7 (12 مايو 2011)

جميل جدا بارك الله فيك اخى فى الله واعانك على عمل الخير


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بصراحة بالغة ومعبرة عن مدى شكرى وتقديرى واعتزازى لانتمائى لهذا الموقع والصرح الهندسى الممتاز اتمنى لكم جميعا دوام التقدم والنجاح وجعل الله هذا البرنامج فى ميزان حسناتكم دوووووووووووومتم سالمين


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا لاعادة فتح الروابط الاصلية

فى انتظار البرنامج القادم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sameh_majeed (13 مايو 2011)

عاشت الايادي على البرنامج , بس حبيت اعرف قبل ما ابدء بتحميل هل يتعامل مع الكود الامريكي ؟ بخصوص الكونكريت و الستيل ؟ لان بالعراق نتعامل مع الكود الامريكي و احيانا البريطاني, اما اذا كان المستخدم في البرنامج غير كود فلن ابدء بالتحميل..
و بانتضار البرنامج الثاني ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedokda (13 مايو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxz 4 all


----------



## Eng.Radwa2 (14 مايو 2011)

سلاموا عليكو ,, كنت عاوزه اعرف هو البرنامج ده في معلومات عن الانفاق وكده ولا ايه اصل انا موضوع رسالتي في الهبوط الحادث في مترو الانفاق خاصة في باب الشعريه فارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## احمد بشرى (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ..... برنامج بالجد قمة المتعة


----------



## حمزة السنى (17 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور على المجهود الجبار وفقك الله


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو الحواري (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور على مثل هذا الصرح التعليمي المفيد


----------



## محمد المعداوى (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ||refoo|| (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا مجهود رااائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## alimohammed_2005 (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## botek_2010 (22 مايو 2011)

ممكن على 4 shared


----------



## botek_2010 (22 مايو 2011)

ياريت لان فى روابط بايظة


----------



## mohamad faiad (22 مايو 2011)

عفوا بس عندي سؤال لو سمحت
بمرحلة التنصيب عم حاول حط السيريال نمبر الي مكتوب بس عم يعطيني رسالة انه السيريال نمبر خطأ فشو المشكلة


----------



## المحمدي ابو محمد (22 مايو 2011)

الهم انصر اخوننا في سوريا و جميع الدول العربيه و ادعوا الله عز و جل أن أكون أحد الشهداء يوم أن يأتي تحرير فلسطين أو الجولان أو أي شبر في وطني الأكبر من الخليج الى المحيط و الله ينصركم كما نصرنا .


----------



## م\أشرف (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع بس طلب صغير ممكن لينك واحد أو ملف تورنت


----------



## عمادالحوت (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رئع


----------



## م.جبــــار (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

تحية لكم على جهودكم الطيبة

قمت بتحميل كافة الروابط ال(47) بعد عناء شديد

وما ان قمت بفك الضغط، حتى تبين لي ان هنالك مشكلة في الملف رقم 4
كما هو موضع بالصورة المرفقة،،
فقمت بحذفه ومن ثم تحميله مرة أخرى

الا ان المشكلة لا زالت قائمة

أغيثونا ، ولا تدعوا جهدنا يذهب هباء

مع خالص التحية​


----------



## Ahmed Geneid (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## vegoomee (24 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (24 مايو 2011)

يا جماعة انا اسف جدا

اللى عنده اى مشكلة يقدر يحمل البرنامج من الروابط اللى فى الموضوع التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t261031.html

ولازم يحمل جميع الروابط من الموضوع و يكون لوحدهم فى فلودر خاص لهم ثم يتم الفك

وشكرا


----------



## mhafeth (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (25 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## eng.mhammod (26 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافية على المجهود


----------



## ahmedcivil87 (26 مايو 2011)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*​


----------



## anas_83 (27 مايو 2011)

ربي يرزقك على مقدار مانويت من فعل الخير شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تركى هاكر (27 مايو 2011)

انا حاليا بقوم برفع الروابط القديمة بنفس الترتيب مرة اخرى ... رفعت الى الان من الجزء 1-30 و من الجزء 39-47 
و هذا هو الرابط المجمع
http://www.mediafire.com/?f5q1ftr3bxdww
و باذن الله ساحاول اكمال الروابط قريبا ( تبقى 8 اجزاء ) 
اى تلف فى اى ملف يرجى التبليغ عنه لاعادة رفعه مرة اخرى ان أمكن...


----------



## alaa_ce (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير جارى التحميل .... ان شاء الله


----------



## eng md (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا انا بنزل فية بس يارب ما يكون فيه مشاكل في الضغط


----------



## M17 (28 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراٌ


----------



## احمد صلاح الطاهر (29 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
:75: :20: :12:مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير والتحيه:12: :20: :75:
​


----------



## ام يامن وتسنيم (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على المشاركة القيمة جدا وجزا والديك الكريمين الخبر على تربيتهما
وبارك لهما فيك.


----------



## ام يامن وتسنيم (30 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم: حاليا اقوم بالنحميل الذي اجهدني فجعلني اقدر حجم جهدك الجبار في هذا العمل المتميز جدا على ما يبدو ولم انته بعد ولكن ارجو ان تفيدني بالتفصيل ماذا افعل بعد تحميل كل اللينكات اذ ان لدي ضعف في تشغيل البرامج بعد تحميلها وغالبا ما اتعرض لمشاكل من هذا النوع فارجو افادتي حتى لا يضيع جهد التحميل سدى وجزيت خيرا 




*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (31 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله يا جماعة مفيش اى مشاكل فى البرنامج ولا للينكات بسى انصحكم بتحميل برنامج اسمه 7 zip هذ البرنامج 

قوى جدا فى فك اى برنامج مضغوك ولو فى مشاكل فى اى حاجة ردو عليا وشكرا


----------



## mugahed_amran (31 مايو 2011)

Thanks For Your Co-operation


----------



## eng md (1 يونيو 2011)

بعد فك الملفات لم اجد ملف setup


----------



## eng md (1 يونيو 2011)

ارجو الرد بعد فك الملفات وجدت ملفين فقط setup2 ,setup3 اما ملف setup1 لا يوجد ارجو الاهتمام والرد


----------



## midoo_m86 (2 يونيو 2011)

اولا مشكورين بجد انا ما بعرف كيف ابدى اعجابى بالمجهود الرائع الذى لما ارى فى حجمه اى مجهود 
ونتمنى منكم المزيد فى الصدار الثانى 

انا جربت البرنامح وهو اكثر من رائع ​


----------



## ahmeedd (2 يونيو 2011)

شىء ممتاز لكل المهندسين جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## karimco (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## onelove2 (2 يونيو 2011)

يا اخوان الغرب شايفينا زي كيكة و بتقاسمونا ، وسوق لبضاعتهم ،هما يفتحو مصانع ويعمل شعبهم و احنا قاعدين بدون شغل وبنشتري منهم!و حكامنا الضالمين بخضو رشاوي عشان يسهلو الاستثمارات الاجنبيه، يعني بشتغل منا الف و بمصو مصاري الشعب!ولا تفكرو انو امريكا بدها سلام لانو بعديها رح تنتسا امريكة وصعب تلاقي لنفسها دعاية بلعالم ورح تنكسر اقتصاديا وصار كل واحد بدو ينشهر عالميا بدخل فينا !!!نعم للمقاطعة الغرب و نعم لتصنيع و التصدير!!!ولا للمرتشين و المحبطين


----------



## م.عطا (2 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس خالد علي المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا تم التحميل وجاري تثبيت البرنامج وننتظر الأصدار الثاني وأكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## aziziazizi (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الللة خير الجزاء ايها الاخ الكريم وارجو من اللة ان ينفعك به فى الدنيا والاخر وان يجعلة من رصيد حسناتك وان يخلف عليك بالخير دائما وفى اولادك ان شاء اللة وزادك اللة علما لما نفعت به كل المسلمين ان شاء اللة


----------



## architmizo (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ياخى واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## seko2009 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## abu 7meed (6 يونيو 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

يعطيك العافية يسلمو على البرنامج الحلو:75::20::13:


----------



## heshamdewedar (7 يونيو 2011)

*شركة صناعيه كبرى بمدينة العبور بالقاهره تطلب الوظائف الأتيه لمصنعها الجديد :
1- مدير جوده : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى .
2-مدير امن صناعى و سلامه مهنيه : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى 
3- مهندس ميكانيكا خبره من5 الى 10 سنوات فى مجال الهيدروليك .
4- مهندس كهرباء خبره من 2 الى 10سنوات فى المجال الصناعى و يجيد العمل على PLC
5- مهندسين فلزات خبره من 2 الى 10 سنوات فى المجال الصناعى .
ترسل السيره الذاتيه على البريد الالكترونى التالى :
[email protected] *


----------



## استشاري وليد (9 يونيو 2011)

تلك الصور بالمشاكل التي تظهر على الترتيب بعد تحميل الملفات عدة مرات وجزاك الله كل خير وان كان هناك حل ارجوك لا تبخل بمساعده.

اول صورة 
تظهر المشكله بان هناك مشكله فى ملف عند عمل retry تظهر الرساله مره اخري ويكون الحل عمل اجنور 







الصوره الثانية , والصوره الثالثه :

بعد ضغط اجنور تظهر تلك الرساله الثانية تبين انا هناك ملف رابع بااسم disk 4 
مع ان الموجود بعد ضغط الملف disk 2 & disk 3













ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## teo_is_me (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## MOSTAFA MOSAD (10 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك . مش عارف اقولك ايه والله 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد


----------



## os7 (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hamada_top1 (12 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم ايدك . مش عارف اقولك ايه والله 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## kanzey (12 يونيو 2011)

شكله برنامج جامد


----------



## hassona_exe (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (14 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## khalili18 (14 يونيو 2011)

thank you too much
but that program it missed tunnels
???????????


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (15 يونيو 2011)

جميع روابط التحميل سليمه و فك الضغط سليم 
وان شاء الله جاري التسطيب و بارك الله فيك و اهلك علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## Eyadko (17 يونيو 2011)

الله يكرمك يااخي العزيز والله من قبل ما اشغل البرنامج ومتشوق جدا له
بس لي تعليق هل له فيما بعد تحديث
علشان التقدم في المعلومات


----------



## Eyadko (17 يونيو 2011)

اكمل المسيره ونحن منتظرين المزيد اعانك الله وجازاك


----------



## e.rh (19 يونيو 2011)

*برنامج رااائع*

يبدو أن البرنامج راااااااااائع 
أرغب جدا بالحصول عليه ..... ولكن حجمه كبير و للأسف نحن في سوريا و النت ...فهمكم كفاية..
جزاك الله خيرا .. وأتمنى أن يبقى الموضوع أطول مدة ممكنة حتى يتسنى لنا التحميل.


----------



## دان جرجس (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمدمحمود (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاااك الله خيرا اخي 
وزادك الله من علمك


----------



## virus001 (24 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيييييييلا*

*اخونا واستاذنا الكبير 
الموضوع مهم جدا جدا والبرنامج الصراحه يبدو مفيد لدرجه كبيره 
وانا نزلت جميع الاجزاء لكن للاسف الجزء الرابع والاربعين فيه مشكله 
ارجو منك رفع هذا الجزء مره اخرى 
ولكن جزيل الشكر وانا اسف انى بتعبك*


----------



## ياسر سالمان (25 يونيو 2011)

بعد عناء التنزيل فالحجم كبير جداً وهو ما دعانى وكان حافزاً على مواصلة التنزيل وبعدما اكتمل التنزيل وفكيت الضغط وستبته على اكمل وجه كانت المفاجئة 
اكثر من رائع موسوعة فى الهندسة المدنية
وقتها لم اندم على انى اضعت جهداً فى التحميل وانقطاع التحميل والتحميل مرة اخرى 
لا اجد من عبارات الشكر ان اوافيك حقك ... 
ولكن لى ملاحظة اذا فتحت احد الافرع او كنت اطالع اى فرع من الافرع لا استطيع ان افتح فرع اخر فلا بد من اغلاق هذا الفرع اولاً ....


----------



## taha.civil (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع جاري فك الضغط
ولي استفسار بخصوص رسالة الخطا التي تظهر اثناء الفك هلي سيكتمل البرنامج ام لا


----------



## taha.civil (25 يونيو 2011)

بتظهر عندي اثناء فك الضغط هذه الرسايل من الرار
رسالئل الفحص الملف معطوب وشكرا لك


----------



## fghasd (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو افدتنا هل البرنامج يتعارض فى تسطيبة مع ويندز 7 حيث توجد رسالة خطا مع 5 - 6 -9


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يونيو 2011)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصة لتثبيت آخر غيره مع اعادة تثبيته فى هذا الموضوع

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## amhh (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (29 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع جدا وربنا يكرمك لما فيه الخير


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (30 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس خالد
وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتك*​


----------



## احمد نادي (10 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرااا


----------



## kamal347651 (24 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك العافيه merci


----------



## mido_fox (13 سبتمبر 2011)

لينكات من رفعى على jumbofiles وربنا يجزى صاحب الموضوع خير


http://jumbofiles.com/p1qepyi8tyi2/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part01.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/rvqd75d5t1rg/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part02.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/txq6tr8fafgp/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part03.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/k3povv6z7ol0/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part04.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/sqwcrroox6z1/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part05.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/raji87wc4nbt/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part06.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/y3rhzmq1tum8/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part07.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/ytxhh3a8ldvo/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part08.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/qq34kc82f8ut/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part09.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/tqirbpx3oxox/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part10.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/j2ld4y5wy8il/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part11.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/69j7gckg6x7y/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part12.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/2f46eh8e4mus/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part13.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/ro4vnwjdpsil/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part14.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/qvn3fl3t9fmb/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part15.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/ahgqo70si2t9/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part16.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/4dfawd0hdq8u/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part17.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/d4mdomr8y7bz/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part18.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/oc9afgnfovtw/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part19.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/yk6kj36hqs73/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part20.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/dgsee7tmk9ct/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part21.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/iwk91cnqb78f/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part22.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/78ryvdh18927/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part23.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/87ommcsogqn7/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part24.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/wj1qzhiguot9/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part25.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/fny5oenomvlm/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part26.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/inyxb3l0b1r5/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part27.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/d2jsxdk28x4l/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part28.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/fxj2rt1nej5u/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part29.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/we04guzuaahk/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part30.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/295u0la2h7f7/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part31.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/kkkkiwh7cerg/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part32.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/mneil1gtjcp5/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part33.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/qg9i8kh23xrn/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part34.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/onhi5mwqlmi8/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part35.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/o7ftd9tqrxsu/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part36.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/9o0z9rbge6lo/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part37.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/biefeyqwl4pa/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part38.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/rsqovtbx9cky/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part39.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/ucbfodpkmosr/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part40.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/99c35swxgr4i/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part41.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/i5vub1k24w1g/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part42.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/h47v56471hz4/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part43.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/u1k7vo0zntnt/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part44.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/cz0j2c3uxcit/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part45.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/lu8xhgii3wdk/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part46.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/rre8tjjpyksq/L.O.C+V1+_5B2010_5D.part47.rar.html


----------



## eng-anas-bashabshe (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الاكثر من رئع*​


----------



## araby9 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ثعيلي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي على البرنامج الرائع

وكلمة شكر في حقك قليلة

لكن هناك مشكلة






ممكن الملف رقم 40 تنزيلة على رابط آخر.


----------



## madhima1 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل جميعها


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جارى رفع جميع الملفات من جديد على الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (27 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جماعة يا ريت حد يرفع اللينكات تانى علشان كلها مش شغالة يرفع على الميجا ابلود افضل


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (28 ديسمبر 2011)

برجاء أعادة رفع الملفات مرة أخري
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (5 يناير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302746


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (8 فبراير 2012)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302746


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302746#ixzz1lpd6qxwr

​ *السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي أحمد على متابعتك ومجهودك المميز
*​


----------



## hk_shahin (14 فبراير 2012)

thanks..........so ............much


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## هندسة معماريه (15 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك يا بشمهندس خالد
وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتك*​


----------



## alimohammed_2005 (9 مارس 2012)

Please can any body give me the folder contain the *setup* files


----------



## kh54 (9 مارس 2012)

ياخى جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الروابط لاتعمل أنت حزفتها ولا ايه


----------



## engabwhasan (3 أبريل 2012)

الروابط مو شغاله رجاء رفعها وياريت على الميديافير ايضا وفقكم الله 
تحياتي


----------



## engabwhasan (3 أبريل 2012)

يا اخوان تكفون انا محتاج هذا البرنامج اعاده رفعه يا ريت


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 أغسطس 2012)

اعزائي هذا الرابط شغال 100 %
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (31 أغسطس 2012)

*جميع الروابط بالرابط التالى تعمل
[برنامج] برنامج l.o.c v1 2011 يحتوي على موسوعة محاضرات لكل مهندس وطالب بالهندسة المدنية
*


----------



## ashraf galal (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على اهتمامك بالرد ومتابعة الزملاء
نفعك الله بالعلم الذى تنشره وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وزادكم من علمه​


----------



## khebrahim (13 يناير 2013)

بدنا رابط مجاني يحمل البرنامج مشكورين............


----------



## khebrahim (13 يناير 2013)

لازم تحميل البرنامج ثم الحكم الروابط لاتعمل الملفات محذوفة يرجى إعادة رفعها وشكراً


----------



## أسيرم (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وأسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى...


----------



## talaat farag (12 مارس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الطيب
محتاج لينك الجزء السابع عشر 
فايريت ترفعوه تاني ضروري​


----------



## talaat farag (12 مارس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الطيب
محتاج لينك الجزء السابع عشر 
فايريت ترفعوه تاني ضروري


----------



## الطاغيه2000 (26 مايو 2013)

الجزء ال17 الله يبارك فيكم عشان مش لقيه فى اى مكان على النت والرابط بتاعه مش شغال الله يبارك فيكم ضرورى


----------



## الطاغيه2000 (26 مايو 2013)

الملف 17 تالف الله يبارك فيك ارفعه تانى


----------



## MASTER GC (13 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت اعادة رفع 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس الامين (13 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng371946/#post2987994


----------



## zaidihsan (23 سبتمبر 2014)

مهندسين ممكن حدا منكم يعمل اعادة رفع للبرنامج روابط مباشره ولو ع الميديافير احسن لانو جميع روابط البرنامج على النت مضروبه للضروره !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عبد الحميد الجابر (23 ديسمبر 2017)

الجزء 17 + الجزء 47 لا يعملان الرجاء وضع الرابط النظامي


----------

